# Wireless LAN Adapter ?



## decapad

Hi - I just got a Panasonic TCP42X3 Viera TV. It apparently needs a wireless LAN adapter to work for stuff like Netflix etc... The suggested Panasonic adapter is the DY-WL10, around $60 delivered. It's a USB type device. My question is - Is it necessary I buy a Panasonic specific device or can I buy some cheaper generic version. If so - which one do you suggest? Of course I have a wireless router in the house. Thank you, D


----------



## Getteau

I would take a look over at AVS forums to see if anyone has successfully used a different brand. From the posts I have seen on Blu-Ray players, they tend to be very specific on what drivers are loaded on the device and not every USB adapter will work.

Are you with DirecTV, do you have one of the HR20-23 DVR's and is your DTV receiver already connected to your network? If so, you could just run a network cable from the network port on the TV to the second network port on the DVR.


----------



## The Merg

decapad said:


> Hi - I just got a Panasonic TCP42X3 Viera TV. It apparently needs a wireless LAN adapter to work for stuff like Netflix etc... The suggested Panasonic adapter is the DY-WL10, around $60 delivered. It's a USB type device. My question is - Is it necessary I buy a Panasonic specific device or can I buy some cheaper generic version. If so - which one do you suggest? Of course I have a wireless router in the house. Thank you, D


You need to use the Panasonic one or a specific model by Netgear, which is what the Panasonic one really is after it's rebranded. I'll see if I can dig up the model number of the Netgear one.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

I think this is the Netgear one...

WNDA3100 v.2

- Merg


----------



## decapad

THANK YOU "The Merg" Yes- they are compatible & you just saved me $35 !!! Thank you sooo much!!! D


----------



## The Merg

decapad said:


> THANK YOU "The Merg" Yes- they are compatible & you just saved me $35 !!! Thank you sooo much!!! D


No problem.

- Merg


----------



## Rich

The Merg said:


> No problem.
> 
> - Merg


Could you dig me up one for a Samsung BD player, model 5500?

I'm on the beach in Ocean City, MD and I had to bring a 42" Panny plasma with me and my 5500 needs a dongle to go wireless. 3 grand a week and they don't have HD sets, can you believe that? They have a great Wi-Fi system though.

Rich


----------



## oneillhm

decapad, did the Netgear dongle work with your Panasonic tcp42x3 tv?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

decapad said:


> Hi - I just got a Panasonic TCP42X3 Viera TV. It apparently needs a wireless LAN adapter to work for stuff like Netflix etc... The suggested Panasonic adapter is the DY-WL10, around $60 delivered. It's a USB type device. My question is - Is it necessary I buy a Panasonic specific device or can I buy some cheaper generic version. If so - which one do you suggest? Of course I have a wireless router in the house. Thank you, D


The DY-WL10 can be found on ebay, from $42-$45 shipped to your door......


----------

